# The R32 GTS-T M Type diff



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Was this an LSD diff?

Was it the same spec as the V-SPEC model?


Answers on a postcard

Ta

Gav


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Was this an LSD diff?

_*Yes it was.*_

Was it the same spec as the V-SPEC model?

_*Researching......Please wait!*_


GavGTR said:


> Was this an LSD diff?
> 
> Was it the same spec as the V-SPEC model?
> 
> ...


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

It is a viscous lsd. Not the same as vspec. I have one in my garage.


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi Alex

Thanks - I was digging around, I think the ratios are different as well.

I remember the little round orange/red "Viscous LSD" sticker on the bottom on the diff  

Viscous Diffs have an end life from what I've read. And it sounds like its a throw away & replace with new or other at the time, unless I'm mistaken.


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

Yup, little orange sticker. Yeah 4.33 I think like the gts4

You can shim them which gives them another lease of life. The shims are cheap and it's fairly easy, there's a few how-to's on SXOC and Driftworks.


----------

